# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  فساتين galia للعرايس

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

كيف الصبايا ؟
هاي مجموعه شبه كامله من فساتين galia .يارب تعجبكم

----------


## زهره التوليب

هاد حلو كتير


 وهاد كمان
 


 وهاد (اسف عالكلمه)حسيته زي الرقاصات :Db465236ff: 

 


 كولكشن حلو كتير
 يسلمو ايديكي بروس

----------


## شمعة امل

واو    حلو كتير
يسلموووووووووو

----------


## saousana

مشكورة باريسيا 
بصراحة كلهم حلوين 
مش عارفة مين اختار

----------


## محمد العزام

يسلموا 
كثير حلوين 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_هاد حلو كتير






وهاد كمان












وهاد (اسف عالكلمه)حسيته زي الرقاصات



















كولكشن حلو كتير




يسلمو ايديكي بروس














_


 الله يسلمك حبيبي مرسي الك على طلتك وردك 

كل موديل واله ناسه ؛ وكل فكره والها وقتها وناسها 

حبيبتي لا تحرمينى مرورك

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
_واو حلو كتير
يسلموووووووووو
_


 الله يسلمك ياأمر على هل الطله 
حلو طلتك

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_مشكورة باريسيا 

بصراحة كلهم حلوين 
مش عارفة مين اختار_ 


 العفو حبوبه 
انتي الاحلى والحلو بيلبقله كل الحلو 
حبيبتي طلتك منورنى ؛كل مره بتمنى تنورينى

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_يسلموا 

كثير حلوين 
_


 يسلم عمرك 
انت الاحلى ؛ شكراً الك على طلتك

----------


## المتميزة



----------


## باريسيا

يسلم قلبك حبوبتي

----------


## مجبوره

يسلموا

----------


## باريسيا

مجبوره 
مابعرف شو هل الرد 
بس بتمنى يكون مفهوم المره الجاي 

شكراً اكتير الك على ردك

----------


## أم فرات

السلام والتحيه للشعب الأردني العزيز....
صار لي 3 ايام ادور على هالأزياء  عاد لا تخجلوني  ..وتقولولي ماتطلع الصوووووور 
فالكم طيييييييب وسهلووووها شوي...

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باريسيا 					 
> _مجبوره 
> مابعرف شو هل الرد 
> بس بتمنى يكون مفهوم المره الجاي 
> 
> شكراً اكتير الك على ردك_


في كثير عابرين سبيل بيضطروا يسجلوا حتى يشوفوا الروابط والصور...مشان هيك سمت نفسها مجبوره
لكن سبحان الله...حتى كلمه الشكر بيستكثروها..والله عيب
بس انا الهم بالمرصاد

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم فرات  
_السلام والتحيه للشعب الأردني العزيز....
صار لي 3 ايام ادور على هالأزياء عاد لا تخجلوني ..وتقولولي ماتطلع الصوووووور 
فالكم طيييييييب وسهلووووها شوي...
_


 اهلا وسهلا فيكي ام فرات 

ربي يخليكي منورة منتدانا وانتي بين اهلك وناسك 

مافهمت الصور يطلعوا والكل بيشوفها 
بتمنى انه طلعلك الصور وكل شي مسهل بأذن الله تعالى

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_في كثير عابرين سبيل بيضطروا يسجلوا حتى يشوفوا الروابط والصور...مشان هيك سمت نفسها مجبوره
لكن سبحان الله...حتى كلمه الشكر بيستكثروها..والله عيب
بس انا الهم بالمرصاد
_


 زهرة بتمنى هل الشي 

لان شيئ محزن لما اشوف هيك ردود وبيعصب بنفس الوقت

----------


## eman_elnahry

يسلموا ايديك

----------


## باريسيا

ماشي؟!

مافهمت

----------


## دليلة

قمةالروعة باريسيا يسلمو ايديك وعقبال ماتلبسي واحد زيو

----------


## باريسيا

الله يخليكـِ 
شكراً الك وعقبال مانفرح فيكـِ

----------


## هيناتا

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية 
وشكرا ع المجهود 
تقبلو مني مروري البسيط 
هيناتا

----------


## princess Neno

شكرا كتير لك

----------


## aziza

جمبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببل :31d13c231e:

----------


## aziza

[rainbow]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين [/rainbow]

----------


## nice.jou

hmmm

----------


## عاشقة البحر

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر :Bl (6):

----------


## امال العموش

[motr1]انا الصور ما بظهرو عندي ليششششششششششششششششششششش[/motr1][you]ش

----------


## امال العموش

[IMG]C:\********s and Settings\Administrator\My ********s\My Pictures[/IMG]

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

امال انا بعرف ليش مش ظاهرين عندي ع كل حال

----------


## ضوالقمر

:Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):

----------

